# Regal reportedly going back to WWE?



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Wasn't there just a report out there that he signed a 3 year deal? If it's only a 1 year this is a good way to write him off tv.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

DZ Crew said:


> Wasn't there just a report out there that he signed a 3 year deal? If it's only a 1 year this is a good way to write him off tv.


Article in OP says

He said he signed a three-year deal with AEW when he debuted *so if that’s true and he does return to WWE, Tony Khan will be letting him out of the deal early.*


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

So, reading the PWInsider article, they are basing this on the assumption that Regal was written off AEW TV last night. I actually saw people who thought Regal was written off AEW TV last week when Moxley told him to run.

Personally, I don't think Regal is going anywhere and all this stuff is part of the storyline. Regal is going to be in Danielson's corner when MJF and Danielson main event Revolution.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

redban said:


> Article in OP says
> 
> He said he signed a three-year deal with AEW when he debuted *so if that’s true and he does return to WWE, Tony Khan will be letting him out of the deal early.*


What I figured. I don't see him leaving until his deal is done. I definitely think he goes back to wwe, but not until his deal is up.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598332708584824837


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

BCC was a waste of time of true. Didn't get Yuta to the next level amd wasted months of bryan


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Christopher Near said:


> BCC was a waste of time of true. Didn't get Yuta to the next level amd wasted months of bryan


Nothing will get Yuta to the "next level", because he's absolutely fucking awful.

A complete dweeb of the highest order with an appalling look/presence and zero mic skills or charisma.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If his contract is up this month, then he signed a nine-month contract which just sounds... wrong. Like, you sign for six, twelve months or x years normally. Maybe Tony Khan is granting him a release out of respect, who knows. His son is in NXT now. It's not like releasing a Kenny Omega or Jon Moxley, someone who 'jumping ship' would be bad optics. Naming a faction after a guy with a nine-month deal's hometown seems shortsighted. It would explain why they made the master villain look like the master idiot in recent weeks though. After betraying the guy(s) he came to AEW to guide to then get betrayed by the guy he threw them away for, gives him very little way back in kayfabe unless he was to start afresh with a brand new client.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Christopher Near said:


> BCC was a waste of time of true. Didn't get Yuta to the next level amd wasted months of bryan


Yuta was an unknown before BCC. Now, he’s a midcard act (not main eventer, but midcard). He still rose up the ranks as a result of the stable


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

Boldgerg said:


> Nothing will get Yuta to the "next level", because he's absolutely fucking awful.
> 
> A complete dweeb of the highest order with an appalling look/presence and zero mic skills or charisma.


Couldn't take moxleys finisher seriously anymore if he could kick out of it


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

Another person Tony has no idea how to use. Didn’t bother to sign him to a longer contract? Idiot.


----------



## ROHBot (4 mo ago)

Boldgerg said:


> Nothing will get Yuta to the "next level", because he's absolutely fucking awful.
> 
> A complete dweeb of the highest order with an appalling look/presence and zero mic skills or charisma.


hes an amazing in ring talent. guy can straight up go.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

Only contribution he actually added were the couple of MJF promos w/ MJF. Otherwise the BCC was a total bust & another half assed attempt at a "long term" storyline.


----------



## Serpico Jones (Aug 19, 2018)

Meltzer strongly hinted on WOR that Regal wants out and is all but gone from AEW.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

3venflow said:


> If his contract is up this month, then he signed a nine-month contract which just sounds... wrong. Like, you sign for six, twelve months or x years normally. Maybe Tony Khan is granting him a release out of respect, who knows. His son is in NXT now. It's not like releasing a Kenny Omega or Jon Moxley, someone who 'jumping ship' would be bad optics. Naming a faction after a guy with a nine-month deal's hometown seems shortsighted. It would explain why they made the master villain look like the master idiot in recent weeks though. After betraying the guy(s) he came to AEW to guide to then get betrayed by the guy he threw them away for, gives him very little way back in kayfabe unless he was to start afresh with a brand new client.


You’ve never heard of a contract until end of year?

Quite common in consulting, and that’s what Regal has been doing.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Well, that whole run was a giant waste of time.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

ROHBot said:


> hes an amazing in ring talent. guy can straight up go.


A great fake 'rassler, wonderful. Shame he's absolute dog shit in every other area of what makes a good professional wrestler.


----------



## ROHBot (4 mo ago)

Boldgerg said:


> A great fake 'rassler, wonderful. Shame he's absolute dog shit in every other area of what makes a good professional wrestler.


meh in ring to me weighs more than mic skills, look and charisma even all those 3 combined 

charisma is the most over rated aspect to me.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Boldgerg said:


> A great fake 'rassler, wonderful. Shame he's absolute dog shit in every other area of what makes a good professional wrestler.


How is he fake?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Dr. Middy said:


> How is he fake?


Wrestling is fake...


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

If his contribution to AEW has been to identify Daniel Garcia and Wheeler Useless as people to work with and push then what a waste of a potentially excellent asset.



One day we will get the whole story, was Regal not interested in training talent? Did Tony Khan do enough to improve The Nightmare Factory or whatever training infrastructure they have to an acceptable level? Was Regal happy at AEW but just wants to work under his close friend?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

ROHBot said:


> hes an amazing in ring talent. guy can straight up go.


If you don't have the package or character it doesn't matter. I'd argue that Bryan is dog shit in every way and so who cares if he can go. Oh he got over with crowd chant gimmick, being part of the jerk off fest to underdogs and 1 lucky snorting vegan gimmick. These types wouldn't have made it in any other generation. He's beyond generic as fuck in aew and fans just cheer for him because they jerked him off 10 years ago serving themselves with chants. All these dudes have been forgettable outside of that one lucky era.

And anyone expects this other dude to be over🤣


----------



## ROHBot (4 mo ago)

shandcraig said:


> If you don't have the package or character it doesn't matter. I'd argue that Bryan is dog shit in every way and so who cares if he can go. Oh he got over with crowd chant gimmick, being part of the jerk off fest to underdogs and 1 lucky snorting vegan gimmick. These types wouldn't have made it in any other generation. He's beyond generic as fuck in aew and fans just cheer for him because they jerked him off 10 years ago serving themselves with chants. All these dudes have been forgettable outside of that one lucky era.
> 
> And anyone expects this other dude to be over🤣


i dont care what other people think. I dont care if a guy is over or not with a crowd. 

charisma, character work and mic skills will always mean less than in ring skills to me.

id rather watch Yuta than MJF or Moxley...everyday of thevweek, 3 times on Sunday.

Bryan Danielson has been the greatest wrestler to me since 2002.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

ROHBot said:


> i dont care what other people think. I dont care if a guy is over or not with a crowd.
> 
> charisma, character work and mic skills will always mean less than in ring skills to me.
> 
> ...



That is totally fine, you're specifically a in ring wrestling fan. Absolutely allowed. But reality is and you have to understand that its fair, that this doesn't make a promotion popular based off this concept. There is endless promotions based around matches and hardly popular. Aew isn't at the fan vase level it's at based on matches. It's based off money, production and a few wrestlers in it


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

You don't come back after the assault and stretcher job angle. It's not like regal will get a monster ovation if he returns.

He is definitely gone


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Everyone needs to stop pretending, including toolbag Ross Sapp, that they know what Regal's contract is. It sucks if he's leaving.

Also, Wheeler Yuta is absolute trash and pairing him with Regal was an awful idea.


----------



## ROHBot (4 mo ago)

shandcraig said:


> That is totally fine, you're specifically a in ring wrestling fan. Absolutely allowed. But reality is and you have to understand that its fair, that this doesn't make a promotion popular based off this concept. There is endless promotions based around matches and hardly popular. Aew isn't at the fan vase level it's at based on matches. It's based off money, production and a few wrestlers in it


completely understand. but how many fans they have or momentum isnt a factor to me. i just like great in ring action. ive watched that type of match in sold out arenas with thousands of fans and i ve watched them in armories and gymnasiums with 50 fans. hell ive watched them in empty arenas. matches are still great too me and thats really what matters .


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Khan probably just doing right by Regal. Dude wants to go back to HHH and be head of developmental again. Regal thought he was going to just sit home and retire before Khan called. I wonder if he had an out built into his contract if HHH ever took reigns in WWE, with Khan thinking that was unlikely any time soon. 

BCC was sorta crud - name was the shits to begin with. I say this as a huge Regal fan. His best role is WWEPC. 

He's going out like a pro's pro. On his (figurative) back. He needs one more segment filmed with Danielson, CC and Yuta before he's back in WWE I think.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Wheeler Yuta isn't a 'great wrestler.' It's a work. And as far as telling stories and psychology goes, he's average at best. But he can do moves, just like everyone else these days.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

3venflow said:


> If his contract is up this month, then he signed a nine-month contract which just sounds... wrong. Like, you sign for six, twelve months or x years normally. Maybe Tony Khan is granting him a release out of respect, who knows. His son is in NXT now. It's not like releasing a Kenny Omega or Jon Moxley, someone who 'jumping ship' would be bad optics. Naming a faction after a guy with a nine-month deal's hometown seems shortsighted. It would explain why they made the master villain look like the master idiot in recent weeks though. After betraying the guy(s) he came to AEW to guide to then get betrayed by the guy he threw them away for, gives him very little way back in kayfabe unless he was to start afresh with a brand new client.


Regal is worth a lot more than just another wrestler -To a promoter who know how to use him and take advantage of his knowledge.

Tony obviolusly has no idea what he´s doing, so...


----------



## ROHBot (4 mo ago)

The XL 2 said:


> Wheeler Yuta isn't a 'great wrestler.' It's a work. And as far as telling stories and psychology goes, he's average at best. But he can do moves, just like everyone else these days.


and? Wheeler is a great in ring pro wrestler. what does it being a work have to do with anything?

he does his moves pretty smoothly too.


----------



## Serpico Jones (Aug 19, 2018)

3venflow said:


> If his contract is up this month, then he signed a nine-month contract which just sounds... wrong. Like, you sign for six, twelve months or x years normally. Maybe Tony Khan is granting him a release out of respect, who knows. His son is in NXT now. It's not like releasing a Kenny Omega or Jon Moxley, someone who 'jumping ship' would be bad optics. Naming a faction after a guy with a nine-month deal's hometown seems shortsighted. It would explain why they made the master villain look like the master idiot in recent weeks though. After betraying the guy(s) he came to AEW to guide to then get betrayed by the guy he threw them away for, gives him very little way back in kayfabe unless he was to start afresh with a brand new client.


He probably had an option in his contract to void the last two years if he wanted out.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

ROHBot said:


> hes an amazing in ring talent. guy can straight up go.


So can 80% of the roster


----------



## ROHBot (4 mo ago)

Christopher Near said:


> So can 80% of the roster


and? 

thats a great thing


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Good! Regal just never fit in AEW. WWE is where he belongs. Surprised Tony Khan is not losing his shit over this.


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

I hope he does. He does not need an on screen role with his age and condition. The segments with him and the formation of the BBC has taken aew backwards imo


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Lol at people actually arguing with ROHbot. Cmon guys.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

We've never even had one segment or match where all members of the BCC were in the ring at the same time...


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

NXT was definitely better with him as GM. Would love to see him back there.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

DJ Punk said:


> We've never even had one segment or match where all members of the BCC were in the ring at the same time...


And you may never get it.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

If Regal leaves, the BBC Club can finally turn its attention to a long, long feud with JAS like everyone has been clamoring for.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

It's the best place for his skill set. In the land of the WWE the wrestler will take his advice because they realise that they can improve.

In AEW too many of the wrestlers think their work is flawless and don't need improving. As the AEW fanbase will "holyshit" at a big spot, so they think their shit is a hit. Too many are reluctant to take advice from people with more knowledge and experience. No leadership from Khan to tell some of the guys on his roster, that they need to improve.. otherwise they will be released. Inmates run the asylum.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

I think its madness for AEW to let him go if he is indeed under contract. What he can bring to the organization is massive. However at the same point you need people that want to be there.

If he is under contract I would also think with a veteran talent like that who isn't a wrestler that is drawing, i can understand some mutual earned respect to release him early. However, if I was TK I would also expect or at least hope for a little more respect and loyalty for AEW picking Regal up when he was out of work. 

Hard to know without actual facts on his contract.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

There's plenty for Regal left to do in AEW but the lure to return as Tripp's lieutenant, possibly with the European expansion, will be attractive.

Whatever happens going forward, I've enjoyed Regal in AEW. What he does in WWE won't interest me as I won't be watching.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Boldgerg said:


> Wrestling is fake...


Thanks for the insight.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

ROHBot said:


> i dont care what other people think. I dont care if a guy is over or not with a crowd.
> 
> charisma, character work and mic skills will always mean less than in ring skills to me.
> 
> ...


Personally I like a good balance, Wheeler and Garcia aren't there yet but all these folks saying they're useless are idiots.

They're already great in the ring, and they've got potential and years ahead of them to find themselves on the mic and as characters, and in the span of a year they've come a long way IMO.

Some of these people would have said the same shit about Eddie Guerrero when he was a whitemeat babyface in WCW.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

ROHBot said:


> and?
> 
> thats a great thing


What makes yuta different from everyone else


----------



## hybrid92_ (Aug 17, 2021)

why didn't regal explain why he turned on moxley ?? really weird way for him to go out if he's going back to wwe. i reckon regal wants out and out of respect for a legend khan let him out his contract early.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Majority of wwe guys don't fit in aew.


FrankieDs316 said:


> Good! Regal just never fit in AEW. WWE is where he belongs. Surprised Tony Khan is not losing his shit over this.


Most of them have been ovee paid to be less interesting than where they came from. It's a sign that they need to focus on building the product around its own self made talent and create a alternative


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> Majority of wwe guys don't fit in aew.
> 
> Most of them have been ovee paid to be less interesting than where they came from. It's a sign that they need to focus on building the product around its own self made talent and create a alternative


Agreed in general and have always said this, but there are exceptions who have crossed over great. Swerve and FTR being some examples.

I like the recent signing policy even if it may be forced by the lack of WWE mass releases (not a bad thing), it feels more like what AEW was about. No game-changers in there but good quality talent that hasn't been overexposed on the other channel. TK should be keeping an eye on top MLW contracts too as they have some very interesting talents not yet seen by the larger wrestling world, several of whom I think have star qualities.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

toontownman said:


> I think its madness for AEW to let him go if he is indeed under contract. What he can bring to the organization is massive. However at the same point you need people that want to be there.
> 
> If he is under contract I would also think with a veteran talent like that who isn't a wrestler that is drawing, i can understand some mutual earned respect to release him early. However, if I was TK I would also expect or at least hope for a little more respect and loyalty for AEW picking Regal up when he was out of work.
> 
> Hard to know without actual facts on his contract.


 Do you think that Regal NEEDED the work with AEW? In all likelihood after 20+ years in WWE Regal could have just put on a pair of slippers and been set for life. TK didn't find him desperate for work on some scrap heap.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

3venflow said:


> Agreed in general and have always said this, but there are exceptions who have crossed over great. Swerve and FTR being some examples.
> 
> I like the recent signing policy even if it may be forced by the lack of WWE mass releases (not a bad thing), it feels more like what AEW was about. No game-changers in there but good quality talent that hasn't been overexposed on the other channel. TK should be keeping an eye on top MLW contracts too as they have some very interesting talents not yet seen by the larger wrestling world, several of whom I think have star qualities.
> 
> View attachment 140650


I think some talents that didn't crossover in wwe end up making it else where. People thay make it only seem to fit thay wwe cookie cutter model. But yes I am also agreeing with you. Like daniels hardly at all feels like a aew guy. He's just sorta there. Yeah, there is so many good talents on the indies he doesn't se to be signing. Instead normally guys no one knows.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

BBC is a dumb idea to put Moxley and Danielson in a faction, they both are superstars and don't need to be a faction which takes away from them.


----------



## ROHBot (4 mo ago)

Christopher Near said:


> What makes yuta different from everyone else



Does it have to be said? he doesnt look like anyone else....

his moveset is different too.



BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Personally I like a good balance, Wheeler and Garcia aren't there yet but all these folks saying they're useless are idiots.
> 
> They're already great in the ring, and they've got potential and years ahead of them to find themselves on the mic and as characters, and in the span of a year they've come a long way IMO.
> 
> Some of these people would have said the same shit about Eddie Guerrero when he was a whitemeat babyface in WCW.


150% to all of this. its like people only care about whos main eventing.....


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Dr. Middy said:


> Thanks for the insight.


You're the one that needed clarification, pal.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

redban said:


> Yuta was an unknown before BCC. Now, he’s a midcard act (not main eventer, but midcard). He still rose up the ranks as a result of the stable


And, as a result, killed any interest people had in Bryan. Nothing excuses AEWs idiocy when it came to promoting Wheeler fucking Yuta.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

3venflow said:


> If his contract is up this month, then he signed a nine-month contract which just sounds... wrong. Like, you sign for six, twelve months or x years normally. *Maybe Tony Khan is granting him a release out of respect*, who knows. His son is in NXT now.


 This is most likely whats happening if Regal is let go in Dec


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Anyway, it's really difficult to know what's going on because the dirtsheets have been repeatedly wrong and are reporting conflicting things on this very story. 

For the record, I think Regal has been very entertaining as an on-screen character in AEW.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Boldgerg said:


> You're the one that needed clarification, pal.


I more meant why Wheeler is considered a fake pro wrestler. I don't really get the label.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Upstart474 said:


> BBC is a dumb idea to put Moxley and Danielson in a faction, they both are superstars and don't need to be a faction which takes away from them.



But it's aew. What aew do best? Pair people that make zero sense together. These 2 are so far from the same people.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Do you think that Regal NEEDED the work with AEW? In all likelihood after 20+ years in WWE Regal could have just put on a pair of slippers and been set for life. TK didn't find him desperate for work on some scrap heap.


Nope and for sure. But I am approaching that comment from the scenario he is under contract for a long time and he is wanting out of his contract very early. It is against pretty much everything he preaches about respect and handling yourself in the business. It would be poor form. So I wouldn't be surprised if the rumors of his contract being up this December having substance. 

I think he is savvy enough and likely got a tip off to what was coming down the line in WWE to request a short term contract with a potential return being possible.

It's all supposition while there are different stories on how long his contract lasts.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

All this debate on Yuta, and the conflicting reports if Regal has a 3 year deal, an end of year deal, or an out clause, but no one is talking about the important issue, if he was jumping ship back to WWE, why couldn't Trips and TK work something out to get him _before_ (Regal voice) WAR GAMES!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Dr. Middy said:


> I more meant why Wheeler is considered a fake pro wrestler. I don't really get the label.


He's not a "fake pro wrestler". He's a pro wrestler who is only even passable at the "fake" rasslin', coreography element of it, and absolutely terrible in every other department. The guy is an absolute nerd of the highest order.

Being "good in the ring" is great if it's accompanied by other, key elements of the package of what makes a good, exciting professional wrestler, but in the absence of any sort of charisma, character, presence, star quality and uniqueness, it's close to worthless. That's the case with this utter dweeb.

The fact Tony Khan and a lot of "fans" seem to completely fail to understand this, is why AEW isn't growing/won't grow and why the industry as a whole is on its arse.

Until this obsession with "work rate" over all else ends, wrestling is only heading one way. That's on the weird, modern day, hardcore fans and people like Tony Khan catering to it.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

What constitutes good in the ring anyway? Wrestling isn't real, so what makes one a good wrestler? Is it the ability to appear believable? The ability to make the audience believe you're trying to win a match? Or is it the ability to memorize a bunch of moves?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The XL 2 said:


> What constitutes good in the ring anyway? Wrestling isn't real, so what makes one a good wrestler? Is it the ability to appear believable? The ability to make the audience believe you're trying to win a match? Or is it the ability to memorize a bunch of moves?


What people think it is is exactly what I say - fake mat wrestling. Performing in a way that often resembles something like real amateur wrestling. Slow, "work rate", fake rasslin'. That and high flying gymnastics.

What really constitutes being "good in the ring" is the ability to tell a story and to appear larger than life. Something the likes of Wheeler Yuta have no idea how to do.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

somerandomfan said:


> All this debate on Yuta, and the conflicting reports if Regal has a 3 year deal, an end of year deal, or an out clause, but no one is talking about the important issue, if he was jumping ship back to WWE, why couldn't Trips and TK work something out to get him _before_ (Regal voice) WAR GAMES!


There were in the middle of an angle. That's really the best possible explanation I have.


----------



## ROHBot (4 mo ago)

Boldgerg said:


> He's not a "fake pro wrestler". He's a pro wrestler who is only even passable at the "fake" rasslin', coreography element of it, and absolutely terrible in every other department. The guy is an absolute nerd of the highest order.
> 
> Being "good in the ring" is great if it's accompanied by other, key elements of the package of what makes a good, exciting professional wrestler, but in the absence of any sort of charisma, character, presence, star quality and uniqueness, it's close to worthless. That's the case with this utter dweeb.
> 
> ...


So its the fans fault because they like Yuta? Were not allowed to? we must follow your criteria of what makes a great wrestler( or even a a pro wrestler) to be fans of someone?

Isnt normal to like wrestlers if you watch wrestling.



Boldgerg said:


> What people think it is is exactly what I say - fake mat wrestling. Performing in a way that often resembles something like real amateur wrestling. Slow, "work rate", fake rasslin'. That and high flying gymnastics.
> 
> What really constitutes being "good in the ring" is the ability to tell a story and to appear larger than life. Something the likes of Wheeler Yuta have no idea how to do.


lol One hand you want evetyone to use your checklist and in the other you are the one we must all check with to see if a story is being told.

Everytime ive seen Yuta is a ring hes telling a story with his opponent. Do you need some sports entertainment soap opera bs to go along with it? Just because you fail to see a story doesnt mean there isnt one. 

Larger than life is so over rated. its like you need someone to fanboy over.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

ROHBot said:


> So its the fans fault because they like Yuta? Were not allowed to? we must follow your criteria of what makes a great wrestler( or even a a pro wrestler) to be fans of someone?
> 
> Isnt normal to like wrestlers if you watch wrestling.


Yes, it is absolutely the fans fault for being so accepting of mediocrity (or worse) and completely losing sight of what makes a good professional wrestler.

Enjoy what you want, just don't lie to yourself and pretend that because you like it it meets the criteria of being of legitimate high quality.

I like/enjoy some shit films and TV shows. I'm also not so deluded that I can't see that technically they are awful even though I like them.


----------



## ROHBot (4 mo ago)

Boldgerg said:


> Yes, it is absolutely the fans fault for being so accepting of mediocrity (or worse) and completely losing sight of what makes a good professional wrestler.
> 
> Enjoy what you want, just don't lie to yourself and pretend that because you like it it meets the criteria of being of legitimate high quality.
> 
> I like/enjoy some shit films and TV shows. I'm also not so deluded that I can't see that technically they are awful even though I like them.



But why would everyone criteria be the same as yours? Theres no universal checklist 

That goes with films and tv too.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

ROHBot said:


> But why would everyone criteria be the same as yours? Theres no universal checklist
> 
> That goes with films and tv too.


This is such a good example of widespread modern day mindsets. It's classic "it's my opinion so it can't be wrong" bullshit. In a lot of cases there absolutely is "universal checklists" for what actually makes something of high quality or low quality, good or bad, right or wrong.

It's like saying "well I think Half Past Dead is better than Shawshank Redemption and that's my opinion so I can't be wrong". Yes, you absolutely can be wrong because that's absolutely fucking idiotic. Having an opinion doesn't stop you from being a complete moron. You can like or enjoy something all you want but, again, pretending it's of legitimately high class when it blatantly is not, is just fucking dumb.

Looking at wrestling specifically there very blatantly are multiple key elements of what makes someone legitimately "good", the same way there are multiple key elements of what makes anyone legitimately good in any profession. Wheeler Yuta fails miserably in most of those areas. It's really very simple.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

The Frisky said:


> Huge Update On William Regal Joining WWE - WrestleTalk
> 
> 
> A big update has just emerged on the status of AEW's William Regal potentially heading back to WWE under Triple H.
> ...


If what FTR said is true the BCC might just get renamed Big Caucasian Cocks with Bryan as the leader.


----------



## ROHBot (4 mo ago)

Boldgerg said:


> This is such a good example of widespread modern day mindsets. It's classic "it's my opinion so it can't be wrong" bullshit. In a lot of cases there absolutely is "universal checklists" for what actually makes something of high quality or low quality, good or bad, right or wrong.
> 
> It's like saying "well I think Half Past Dead is better than Shawshank Redemption and that's my opinion so I can't be wrong". Yes, you absolutely can be wrong because that's absolutely fucking idiotic. Having an opinion doesn't stop you from being a complete moron. You can like or enjoy something all you want but, again, pretending it's of legitimately high class when it blatantly is not, is just fucking dumb.
> 
> Looking at wrestling specifically there very blatantly are multiple key elements of what makes someone legitimately "good", the same way there are multiple key elements of what makes anyone legitimately good in any profession. Wheeler Yuta fails miserably in most of those areas. It's really very simple.


bullshit as usual

Wheeler excels inring and is completely passable in others imo. You just cant see it yet or you fail to. 

theres no wrong opinions when it comes to something subjective like this. 

Youd have a more legit point if others in his industry felt the same....but they dont. in fact lots of wrestlers compliment his ability.

thats why you just come off like a disgruntled old school fan. i love Cornette too pal!!!

theres no checklist. Stop pretending there is one. 

Some guys are good in ring, some guys are good on the mic, some are good at both. Its up to the viewer to decide whats important not some disgruntled old timer.

Time to change your user name to Oldberg?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I could see Regal having the kind of deal where even if it was 3 years, maybe he had an out clause at the end of the year which he's choosing to execute. Or, maybe he negotiated with Tony for an early release and with the amount of respect Regal demands, it was something that got done. 

You have to imagine that of all the people that got released in the last couple of years by Vince, even counting talent, Regal may have been the one that irked HHH the most considering he was essentially HHH's right hand man. So I can buy that he'd do anything in his power to bring him back in whatever position Regal wanted.

All in all, if this is true, Regal got to have a nice little run with Bryan & Mox for a while and then gets to go back to a job he clearly loved. So, good for him.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

ROHBot said:


> bullshit as usual
> 
> Wheeler excels inring and is completely passable in others imo. You just cant see it yet or you fail to.
> 
> ...


Yeah, OK, you're clueless. Enjoy being part of the reason why the industry is in the state it's in, little man.

Also, FYI, I couldn't give a fuck about Cornette, don't listen to his stuff, and I'm 32. That's always the default response from easily pleased, work rate obsessed dweebs like you though, isn't it? "omfg go bak to cornett its not 1998 any mor 🤣🤣🤣".

You carry on clapping along like a seal, enjoying mediocrity and completely deluding yourself in desperately trying to justify your moronic opinions, I'll carry on living in reality.

"Everything is just subjective! There is no right or wrong! Anything can be good or bad, it's all just about opinions! Look how deluded and 2022 I am!"


----------



## ROHBot (4 mo ago)

Boldgerg said:


> Yeah, OK, you're clueless. Enjoy being part of the reason why the industry is in the state it's in, little man.
> 
> Also, FYI, I couldn't give a fuck about Cornette, don't listen to his stuff, and I'm 32. That's always the default response from easily pleased, work rate obsessed dweebs like you though, isn't it? "omfg go bak to cornett its not 1998 any mor 🤣🤣🤣".
> 
> ...


Sure sure Oldberg. You re really living in reality telling people your flawed opinion is more concrete becaise you follow a criteria you thinknis the be all, end all.

is that gif the face you make when people laughed at your bullshit when you spout at the parties you actually get invited to?

Im 42 and i get the times have changed. 

now go cry and watch a Hogan 80s promo and cry some more about how it used to be.

Workrate> charisma is my opinion.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

ROHBot said:


> Sure sure Oldberg. You re really living in reality telling people your flawed opinion is more concrete becaise you follow a criteria you thinknis the be all, end all.
> 
> is that gif the face you make when people laughed at your bullshit when you spout at the parties you actually get invited to?
> 
> ...


There we go.


----------



## ROHBot (4 mo ago)

Boldgerg said:


> There we go.



lol...you think you just got me...even though ive said that from the beginning. lol

Also lol at the idea wrestling is some sad state when theres 2 easily accessible shows on tv, a streaming platform that has decades of content, indy feds everywhere that can appease all kinds of wrestling fans and can be found easily on other streaming platforms. And theres work for tons of wrestlers.


yeah what a terrible time to be alive as a wrestling fan or wrestler.

give your head a shake Oldberg


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

ROHBot said:


> lol...you think you just got me...even though ive said that from the beginning. lol
> 
> Also lol at the idea wrestling is some sad state when theres 2 easily accessible shows on tv, a streaming platform that has decades of content, indy feds everywhere that can appease all kinds of wrestling fans and can be found easily on other streaming platforms. And theres work for tons of wrestlers.
> 
> ...


I don't think I've "got you", I just think it's laughable and says it all. The majority of wrestling fans in 2022 are, quite simply, idiots.

Like I say, you enjoy marking out for your work rate dweebs who have the uniqueness, personality, charisma, mic skills and star quality of a carrot. It's really helping the industry grow. As long as they can rassle that's all that matters. It's just a crying shame we didn't have more Wheeler Yuta's in wrestling's prime years and less Stone Cold's and The Rock's, with their useless larger than life personas and x-factor doing absolutely nothing for the business and failing to make the sport popular.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Serpico Jones said:


> Meltzer strongly hinted on WOR that Regal wants out and is all but gone from AEW.


He'd probably be third or second in command in the Levesque Regime. Why be an on-air talent (manager) in AEW when you can finish your career with that level of impact?


----------



## ROHBot (4 mo ago)

Boldgerg said:


> I don't think I've "got you", I just think it's laughable and says it all. The majority of wrestling fans in 2022 are quite simply idiots.
> 
> Like I say, you enjoy marking out for your work rate dweebs who have the uniqueness, personality, charisma, mic skills and star quality of a carrot. It's really helping the industry grow. As long as they can rassle that's all that matters. It's just a crying shame we didn't have more Wheeler Yuta's in wrestling's prime years and less Stone Cold's and The Rock's, with their useless larger than life personas and x-factor doing absolutely nothing for the business and failing to make the sport popular.


i agree The 90s absolutely needed Yuta.

awe you sad the industry isnt what it used to be. psst...its way better.

dont worry, you can help the industry grow by getting a wwenetwork subscription and you can watch when it was more popular...eat a popular bigmac at the same time.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> This is such a good example of widespread modern day mindsets. It's classic "it's my opinion so it can't be wrong" bullshit. In a lot of cases there absolutely is "universal checklists" for what actually makes something of high quality or low quality, good or bad, right or wrong.
> 
> It's like saying "well I think Half Past Dead is better than Shawshank Redemption and that's my opinion so I can't be wrong". Yes, you absolutely can be wrong because that's absolutely fucking idiotic. Having an opinion doesn't stop you from being a complete moron. You can like or enjoy something all you want but, again, pretending it's of legitimately high class when it blatantly is not, is just fucking dumb.
> 
> Looking at wrestling specifically there very blatantly are multiple key elements of what makes someone legitimately "good", the same way there are multiple key elements of what makes anyone legitimately good in any profession. Wheeler Yuta fails miserably in most of those areas. It's really very simple.


Curious if you saw Mox vs Yuta on Rampage this year? Think it was from April. Absolutely tremendous match, one of the best TV matches I've ever seen as fan across any promotion.

They both told an excellent story and Yuta came out looking like a million dollars in defeat, huge credit to him and Mox for the whole thing. Crowd was chanting Yuta by the end of it, it was a real piece of business. It's very highly rated too. Would suggest clearing the mind and checking it out for what Wheeler, and indeed Mox, can do.


----------



## TheDonald (2 mo ago)

I'm pretty sure this was debunked a week ago because he has some years on his Contract left.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

If he does leave, Regal will have nothing bad to say about AEW or anyone in it. Just not his style.

But he’s always had a good relationship with Triple Hache and it makes sense he’d want to go back to a place where he’s comfortable and has spent many, many years. I’m sure he has a lot of friends there that he’d like to work with again.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

Boldgerg said:


> Nothing will get Yuta to the "next level", because he's absolutely fucking awful.
> 
> A complete dweeb of the highest order with an appalling look/presence and zero mic skills or charisma.


Hate to say it but Wardlow will remain the same as Yuta. He will never get to the next level. He will stay in his “Wardlow’s World”.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Regal either signed a one year deal and is sitting out the rest of the time as debuted in March or Tony Khan let him out of his deal early. 

Either way, writing Regal off of television is 100 percent right move even if it doesn't make sense. You can't have a lame duck character essentially managing your world champion.

Overall I think this played out in a professional manner on both sides.


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

ROHBot said:


> i dont care what other people think. I dont care if a guy is over or not with a crowd.
> 
> charisma, character work and mic skills will always mean less than in ring skills to me.
> 
> ...


what in the flying fuck?


----------



## ROHBot (4 mo ago)

Rhetro said:


> what in the flying fuck?


its true. Id rather watch Yuta wrestle than Moxley or MJF.

i prefer his in ring work


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

CM Buck said:


> You don't come back after the assault and stretcher job angle. It's not like regal will get a monster ovation if he returns.
> 
> He is definitely gone


The Bucks would kick out at 2 after that assault


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

NXT Europe...


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Algernon said:


> Regal either signed a one year deal and is sitting out the rest of the time as debuted in March or Tony Khan let him out of his deal early.


I guess Alverez can be as trusted as his buddy Meltzer when it comes to sources but he's saying Regal had a "in case of HHH calling" clause in his contract, whether Khan would be stupid enough to sign a deal like that remains to be seen

But really I don't see Khan standing in his way regardless of the contract status


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Regal is going to miss coming to work every Wednesday eager to work with the young hands and pass along his wisdom … by texting them since he says they’re all sitting around looking at their phones the whole time rather than taking the opportunity to soak up wisdom.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Shaz Cena said:


> Hate to say it but Wardlow will remain the same as Yuta. He will never get to the next level. He will stay in his “Wardlow’s World”.


Wardlow has a much better chance of being a star than Yuta. Wardlow still looks physically impressive and has physical charisma where as Yuta no matter how many great matches he has will likely never be much higher than he is now. All wardlow needs is a mouthpiece and an actual booker and he'll be set. 

There's nothing wrong with liking a workrate guy, but let's not pretend like they're enough to keep this industry going. As we've seen there's an even smaller subset of fans who clamor for these types of matches. I enjoy them too, but I realize they're not gonna move the needle one bit. It's guys like a Rock or Austin who pay the bills and keep the lights on. In order to really become a star in this business you need character to go with the ring skill. The mainstream fans didn't care about Bryan until he formed a fun tag team with Kane. Sammi Zayne didn't really become next level popular until he took off his mask and started talking. Now he's the highlight of smack down. He's still a great worker, but he's now more over than ever because of his promo ability.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Meltzer says Regal is gone:

“Regal’s gone. It’s not like maybe he’s gone. I believe that’s his farewell.”

“I believe there’s going to be something on Wednesday’s show where there will be something addressing certain things. That story is supposed to keep going in some way. But he is going back to WWE. That’s just the deal. I’ve had so many different people tell me so many different stories. The primary source story was that his contract was short-term. The WWE side says that he had an out

“The closest thing to what I would say is official would be he signed a short-term deal. Others say he had an out or Tony gave him an out. Whatever it was, I certainly know that when he signed it was a 3-year deal supposedly and nine months now it’s over. It sounds weird.”

The end of a gripping love story.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599457874786521089


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Meltzer says Regal is gone:
> 
> “Regal’s gone. It’s not like maybe he’s gone. I believe that’s his farewell.”
> 
> ...


the man with the mask stuff was his golden crowning moment

if this is the end of Regal in AEW, then I salute his contribution and wish him well

good luck you absolute legend


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Was great having him on AEW TV for a while. I don't begrudge him wanting to go back to WWE, had HHH not been out sick he never would have been released so now HHH is in charge it makes sense for him to be his right hand man again as that's always been the plan for over a decade. I'm sure Tony Khan understood that and out of respect for Regal would have chose not to stand in his way.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Regal needs to go get in Triple H's ear and tell him that Bayley deserves to be champion!


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

good riddance... the blackpool combat club was a complete flop... ruined daniel bryans momentum.. wasted all this time and energy on wheeler useless... and never fit moxleys loner personality. Im glad hes gone.... regal was overrated like british humor.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599473822251376640


----------

